# Harness vs halter



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Most harnesses fasten around the body and have a ring on top to affix the leash to. This can encourage pulling because the dog's whole body weight at his strongest center of gravity is encompassed. Sporn harnesses loop around the chest and under legs, and attach at the neck so when dog pulls, his body weight makes the leg loops tighten, reducing the reach of front legs. I didn't know Sporn made two types, maybe look at them and see which of them works on the front leg method of restriction. No matter what type you end up with, I wouldn't leave it on the dog. The reach a Golden has w front is important to keep muscle memory for.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Sometimes finding the right harness, etc. is done through trial & error. 

My Luna is a puller & chewer. For example, I bought & returned any harness (Gentle Leader) that had a piece around her muzzle & lead that hung under her mouth. She would try to chew it off. 

I ended up buying the Halti. As well as the Patento Pet (chile infused) leash. On our first walk with these, she stopped trying to chew and pull within 10 minutes. Our walks now are enjoyable and, for the most part, tug free. 

Best of luck


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

If your pup is under 18 months old, I would only use a harness. Any type of head halter can cause a lot of physical damage on a young dog/puppy.


----------

